# IH 504 Hydraulics



## cey146 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a 1964 IH 504 with a C-153 engine. The hydraulics on it are very slooooooow..........as far as raising the loader bucket. In fact, with a bucket full of dirt, it has trouble raising it, at all. I've changed the hydraulic filter, and the fluid is about 2" below the top of the filler port.

What are some opinions, possible causes, and solutions?

Thanks, I'll hang up now, and listen.........


----------



## Florida_504 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like issues similar to mine. Hopefully next weekend i will be done re-assembly and if mine is fixed i may be able to give some insight.
I got a manual but it doesn't really cover a front end loader so its not much help.


----------



## petzl (Mar 16, 2013)

mine had a torn oring in the pump that was bypassing hyd.


----------

